# IIS FTP Zugriffrage



## Hellknight (26. Januar 2002)

Hi,

also ich habe heute mal Windows 2000 Advanched Server installiert, und wollte mir mal einen FTP einrichten.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem wenn ich versuche auf den FTP zuzugreifen, möchte ich mich als Admin einloggen vollen Zugriff haben das klappt auch, aber wenn ich mich als ANONYMUS einlogge habe ich auch vollen zugriff.
Wie kann ich nun also für anonymus andere Zugriffsberechtigungen machen als für Admin?

2te Frage wie kann ich einen neuen Benutzer anlegen.

Thx schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## René Paschold (28. Januar 2002)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Sicherheitssystem von NTSF nutzen. Das heißt du gibtst den Ordner verschiedene Rechte. IUSR_PCNAME muss auf dem Verzeichnis drauf sein wo der www oder FTP läuft. Dann die User die sich dort einloggen dürfen. Dort kannst du auch explizit den User verschiedene Rechte geben.

So funktioniert das auch mit dem FTP.
Die Anonymous Rechte stellst du hier ein:

Öffne Internet-Information Dienst
Dann Eigenschaften von ftp
Dann auf Basisverzeichnis
und dort ändern!


----------

